# Beats audio?



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Hopefully I don't get in trouble for this but i saw a thread in the EVO forums about getting beats audio. Does it actually work and can we get it on our thunderbolts?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1267008
Look at the 5th post.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

I tried using one from Vigor ruu but it wouldn't load the. Apk not sure if there are any benefits of it on our hardware anyway but maybe a dev can add their 2 cents


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Just about every Beats port out there is fake.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Well hopefully we get one that isn't fake to try out

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

I do love my Beats by Dre Pro headphones. They sound great  I also thought the Beats ports were fake because wouldn't it have to be somewhat hardware related and not just software relates?


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Depends on who you ask, but you cannot just use random audio drivers in a port and expect it to work.

Its definitely driver deep.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

JayrFlow said:


> I do love my Beats by Dre Pro headphones. They sound great  I also thought the Beats ports were fake because wouldn't it have to be somewhat hardware related and not just software relates?


See, that's what I thought too. It has to be related to software.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

I am pretty sure that real "beats" is cooked into the DSP. Thunderbolt does not have that DSP.... Therefor any Beats you see on thunderbolt or Evo is just a cooked up DSP manager or just an app that does nothing but get you with placebo effect.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> Depends on who you ask, but you cannot just use random audio drivers in a port and expect it to work.
> 
> Its definitely driver deep.


So when you port Sense from another device do you just pitch that devices drivers and throw the TB ones in?


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

00negative said:


> So when you port Sense from another device do you just pitch that devices drivers and throw the TB ones in?


It depends. With Sense 3 we can usually use their video drivers. With Doubleshot I was forced to use their Bluetooth drivers. With Sense 3.5 o think you must use most of their drivers. But we never use their audio drivers.


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

"JayrFlow said:


> I do love my Beats by Dre Pro headphones. They sound great  I also thought the Beats ports were fake because wouldn't it have to be somewhat hardware related and not just software relates?


I'm probably going to get flamed for this, but I think beats are shit. Over priced bass boomers with no respect for fidelity. They've done a great job advertising, like Bose, but I wouldn't touch Bose speakers with a 20 foot pole. Just my two cents.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

turnyface said:


> I'm probably going to get flamed for this, but I think beats are shit. Over priced bass boomers with no respect for fidelity. They've done a great job advertising, like Bose, but I wouldn't touch Bose speakers with a 20 foot pole. Just my two cents.


Totally agree. Flatulent is the best word to describe Beats. I'll stick with my Grados.


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

turnyface said:


> I'm probably going to get flamed for this, but I think beats are shit. Over priced bass boomers with no respect for fidelity. They've done a great job advertising, like Bose, but I wouldn't touch Bose speakers with a 20 foot pole. Just my two cents.


Don't compare those craptastic BEATS with Bose ever again!!!! Bose QC15's are the best over the ear noise canceling headphones ever!!!

People buy "Beats" because they look good (as good as over the ear headphones can), they are "made" by Dre, and they have hype... Hell, I have a pair of cheapo SONY MDR-XB300's that sound better than the best "Beats" product!!! 
I mean c'mon folks, just because Dre makes catchy tunes doesn't mean he knows dick about DSPs and acoustical engineering...


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Bose and beats are both overpriced for the money. Sennheiser and their HD6xx and HD800 are incredible headphones. And the hd650s are the same price as the "quiet comfort" junk Bose charges an arm and a leg for in comparison. On my 650s the sound is so full and detailed I sometimes get annoyed with flaws in the recordings. Lol

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

jolness said:


> Bose and beats are both overpriced for the money. Sennheiser and their HD6xx and HD800 are incredible headphones. And the hd650s are the same price as the "quiet comfort" junk Bose charges an arm and a leg for in comparison. On my 650s the sound is so full and detailed I sometimes get annoyed with flaws in the recordings. Lol
> 
> Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


650's cost 499.99, Bose QC15's cost 300. The Sennheiser's are not worth $200 more than QC 15's that have PROVEN decibel reduction beyond what Sennheiser offers. Jump on an A380 and sit by the engines, with any other over the ear noise cancelling headphones you are left with a warbling drone, QC15's are the only headphones that totally kill that sound.

The Sennheiser's are great for a studio setting, much better than Beats and maybe the best, but to call QC15's junk when they are proven to be the best at what they do is foolhardy.

Back on to the subject though, I guess all of us here at the end are agreeing, who the hell want's Beats anyway!!!!


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

The 650s are 350 at headroom. Fwiw I would never buy Bose. I don't require noise reduction but if I did I wouldn't buy Bose. I'd get a pair of IEMs from shure or etymotics.. also my cans are open air and offer 0 noise reduction so I would hope Bose are better at that

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I had beats and the biggest problem is that they attract undesirable people... (ended up getting stolen) as for the sound quality they are not bad but they are not worth the price. Also dre had nothing to do with design of the product, his name just happens to b on them. Grado +1 lol.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Summarization of my opinion...

Crap = beats (no mids and treble is atrocious) and Bose (no depth)

Good = Seinheisser (great audio, retarded price)

Best = +1 on the Grado's


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

jolness said:


> The 650s are 350 at headroom. Fwiw I would never buy Bose. I don't require noise reduction but if I did I wouldn't buy Bose. I'd get a pair of IEMs from shure or etymotics.. also my cans are open air and offer 0 noise reduction so I would hope Bose are better at that
> 
> Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


Trust me, I fly all the time. Nothing better than those comfortable QC15s, you're right about the sound quality, but they are better than beats for quality, and better than anything over the ear for noise cancellation. They don't sound the best, but for what I need them for they are the best. Never been a fan of iems. Honestly though the worst headphones with vinyl are better than the best with mp3 (or flac or whatever). So the whole idea of an audiophiles phone is somewhat laughable. Will you atleast agree with that?


----------



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

There are basically 3 elements to the beats system. The speakers, they need to be good, regardless of the brand and the built in one on the thunderbolt is not. The audio processing which is a combination of software and hardware. Hardware the thunderbolt doesn't have, although it can be helped greatly with the software which is basically just a well thought out EQ. essentially it normalizes the sound to help bring out the bass (the bass is really the main goal of beats) and then EQs it to give it a full sound, this can be duplicated. And the third aspect and arguably the most important one is isolation. Devices with beats audio physically isolate all the audio processing components on the board to eliminate as much bleed noise as possible from other components such a radios and processors. This is essential for the beats design because in order for the system to do what it does it needs the cleanest audio signal possible. Our phone i'm sure doesn't have this.

If you want killer audio on your phone I recommend getting a set of cans optimized for your flavor of music and read up on a good eq settings for that type. You might be surprised at how good you're music will sound with a little eq practice.

I worked briefly with a beats audio trainer from HP, the lead company in the beats audio development.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

You know, if you guys want to buy me a pair of these outlandishly expensive headphones, I won't hold it against you


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

UNC said:


> Trust me, I fly all the time. Nothing better than those comfortable QC15s, you're right about the sound quality, but they are better than beats for quality, and better than anything over the ear for noise cancellation. They don't sound the best, but for what I need them for they are the best. Never been a fan of iems. Honestly though the worst headphones with vinyl are better than the best with mp3 (or flac or whatever). So the whole idea of an audiophiles phone is somewhat laughable. Will you atleast agree with that?


No offense, but you don't seem to know jack about audio. ANY device as small as a cell phone is using class A amplification. That's going to challenge audiophile grade class AB loudspeaker amplification just about every time. I own Marantz solid-state amps powering hybrid air-motion transformer speaker; I know this for a fact. Also, vinyl doesn't begin to touch high bitrate MP3 or lossless for fidelity. Neither the frequency response, nor the depth of volume of vinyl approaches good digital. Those are just facts. For the vast majority of people, short of actually standing in the studio or attending the live show, a small device with class A amplification and decent passive headphones will be the truest listening experience they ever have.

As for Bose, they don't make a single product that produces a flat frequency response, and that's by design. There's several good headphone makers; Bose is NOT one of them. In fact, Bose doesn't build a single audiophile grade product. That said, Bose would be one of the LAST makers I'd put to the use of determining what kind of performance a device is capable of. How can you when they deliberately alter the sound dramatically?

As for the sound quality of a digital device, consider the nature of the device itself, especially cell phones. It needs to be as resistant to EM interference as possible. If you've got circuits inside that device that are receptive to EM interference, you've got a nice shiny brick because it's pretty much useless. Engineers put a lot of time into isolating circuitry from dilatory EM because fractions of a watt can render a circuit useless. I'm not saying they are excellent sound reproduction devices, but they tend to be a hell of a lot better than most of the audio equipment you're going to find out there.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone care to recommended a good pair of over the ear headphones for less than 150 bucks?


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

headcheese said:


> Anyone care to recommended a good pair of over the ear headphones for less than 150 bucks?


Start with the companies who've done it a LONG time and the companies that make microphones. A lot of what makes a good mic can work into making a good small full-frequency driver.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

headcheese said:


> Anyone care to recommended a good pair of over the ear headphones for less than 150 bucks?


Do you mean earbuds or actual headphones? If headphones, check out the Grado SR-80s. Doesn't get much better for the dollar. The only thing though is they are open-ported so they don't block any noise.


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> No offense, but you don't seem to know jack about audio. ANY device as small as a cell phone is using class A amplification. That's going to challenge audiophile grade class AB loudspeaker amplification just about every time. I own Marantz solid-state amps powering hybrid air-motion transformer speaker; I know this for a fact. Also, vinyl doesn't begin to touch high bitrate MP3 or lossless for fidelity. Neither the frequency response, nor the depth of volume of vinyl approaches good digital. Those are just facts. For the vast majority of people, short of actually standing in the studio or attending the live show, a small device with class A amplification and decent passive headphones will be the truest listening experience they ever have.
> 
> As for Bose, they don't make a single product that produces a flat frequency response, and that's by design. There's several good headphone makers; Bose is NOT one of them. In fact, Bose doesn't build a single audiophile grade product. That said, Bose would be one of the LAST makers I'd put to the use of determining what kind of performance a device is capable of. How can you when they deliberately alter the sound dramatically?
> 
> As for the sound quality of a digital device, consider the nature of the device itself, especially cell phones. It needs to be as resistant to EM interference as possible. If you've got circuits inside that device that are receptive to EM interference, you've got a nice shiny brick because it's pretty much useless. Engineers put a lot of time into isolating circuitry from dilatory EM because fractions of a watt can render a circuit useless. I'm not saying they are excellent sound reproduction devices, but they tend to be a hell of a lot better than most of the audio equipment you're going to find out there.


For NEWER music, digital recordings may sound equal to their analog counterparts, but for older music there is no comparison. "Rubber Soul" for example was _recorded_ and _mixed_ for vinyl, and sounds MUCH better on vinyl as does "Dark Side of the Moon", "ZoSo" etc. I don't know how you could even debate that!!

And about the Bose, part of what Beats does is Sound Cancelling, so that was why I am pointing out that they cannot match the Bose Sound Cancellation. Your cans may be sweet, but if they aren't Bose, they aren't worth jack on a loud airplane. That was my point and is a fact that you cannot ignore.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

ok I don't really care much about the whole my sound is better then yours, I'm just going off my devices. So far I have to give beats a win in my opinion because the sound that I get from my HP touchpad is so far the best sound I have heard out of any tablet so far....that is for volume not so much for bass but really I just need the volume because where I work its loud...(casino). You can hate if you want but facts are facts..compare other tablets stock for stock even over my wifes ipad2


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

"UNC said:


> Trust me, I fly all the time. Nothing better than those comfortable QC15s, you're right about the sound quality, but they are better than beats for quality, and better than anything over the ear for noise cancellation. They don't sound the best, but for what I need them for they are the best. Never been a fan of iems. Honestly though the worst headphones with vinyl are better than the best with mp3 (or flac or whatever). So the whole idea of an audiophiles phone is somewhat laughable. Will you atleast agree with that?


I don't use my bbolt for music. The headphone out sucks. I have a modded iPod that has a line out dock. I agree though my.bolts headphone out is laughable to say the least

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah my headphone jack sux. My $40 Moto S305 Bluetooth headset smokes anything I've plugged in. Especially my trucks deck. The noise makes it unusable. Maybe is just my particular phone, but the built in speaker offers cleaner sound.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Barkleyfan said:


> Yeah my headphone jack sux. My $40 Moto S305 Bluetooth headset smokes anything I've plugged in. Especially my trucks deck. The noise makes it unusable. Maybe is just my particular phone, but the built in speaker offers cleaner sound.


LOL. You got some issues son if Bluetooth sounds better than plugged in.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

UNC said:


> For NEWER music, digital recordings may sound equal to their analog counterparts, but for older music there is no comparison. "Rubber Soul" for example was _recorded_ and _mixed_ for vinyl, and sounds MUCH better on vinyl as does "Dark Side of the Moon", "ZoSo" etc. I don't know how you could even debate that!!
> 
> And about the Bose, part of what Beats does is Sound Cancelling, so that was why I am pointing out that they cannot match the Bose Sound Cancellation. Your cans may be sweet, but if they aren't Bose, they aren't worth jack on a loud airplane. That was my point and is a fact that you cannot ignore.


It would sounds like crap if it wasn't remastered. A lot of older recordings meant for distribution on vinyl were mixed and mastered for RIAA standard re-equalization in a dedicated pre-amp. Many of those original recordings, when transferred to digital, simply applied RIAA standard EQing to original masters to create new masters for digital. This is ESPECIALLY true for many English recordings. I won't argue that those sounded pretty flimsy. I've got Dark Side of the Moon; I know what you're talking about. But, find some of the some of the digitally remastered stuff.... wow..... It's got depth that you just didn't know it had before. It's nice!


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> LOL. You got some issues son if Bluetooth sounds better than plugged in.


He's probably talking about the LTE buzz. If you're using unshielded cords or wires, many of them will pick up the buzz and clicks from the LTE signal. I have the same problem sometimes, and it can be pretty damn loud too.


----------



## Subliminal (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Koss headphones. Made in the US for the last 40-50 years, sound great, and they have a lifetime warranty. You have a pair of Koss that have issues, you send them back with $5 and they send you a new pair.

BUT, I've yet to break a pair. Have three of them now. Just bought an old set of studio monitors the other day for $13 on craigslist. Turns out they cost $80 in 1982 when they were new. I figured I'd buy them and send them back and get a new comparable pair...but I can't. They sound too good.

Grados have a great reputation. Beats are ok but the noise bleed is terrible. The other day we were walking around the building at work and this young man was walking the other way and he was kind of rocking out. As we passed him we could clearly hear 'Like a Prayer' by Madonna. Hilarious.

Bose. Meh. They are a great company to study. Markaneering is what they do best. They make up specs and then tell you that they do it best and you need to buy their product. Kind of like on a woman's shampoo commercial where it tells you that it will give you 4000% more luster than any other shampoo. LOL


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

lol all yall want, but i heart my Koss PortaPros:
http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/koss-portapro-headphones/4505-7877_7-32897197.html


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> He's probably talking about the LTE buzz. If you're using unshielded cords or wires, many of them will pick up the buzz and clicks from the LTE signal. I have the same problem sometimes, and it can be pretty damn loud too.


Hmmm, then that would mean cheapy headphones? I don't seem to get it on 4G either.


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it possible to port this kernel? The op link says this is the reason they have beats audio.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1238166


----------

